# Sticky  SAS lastfm Directory



## Sabu

Anyone here on lastfm?

I noticed there was a social anxiety disorder group on there.

my lastfm


----------



## Fairyxo

I don't really get that site, i've tried it before but yeah, just confused me


----------



## Zephyr

I do have an account there. I'm not on the site too much, but I have the software that "scrobbles" my songs when I listen to music on the computer.

http://www.last.fm/user/Zephyr22


----------



## dullard

Here I am! I haven't used the site much in the last couple of months because I have been away but my activity should pick up again. I'm wishing I hadn't deleted my old account to start from scratch though.


----------



## nothing to fear

*raises hand*

i will add you guys!

www.last.fm/user/sickening_wreck


----------



## Mr Deuce

http://www.last.fm/user/greatmuta


----------



## LoneLioness

I'm not, I have a youtube though http://www.youtube.com/user/purrfectmeow I'll have to check out lastfm some, I'm not farmilar with that site.


----------



## vintagerocket

http://www.last.fm/user/myjarofmayo


----------



## rdrr

hey. i also have the lastfm. lastfm


----------



## Halcyon Daze

Lastfm is my favorite website <3
Mine


----------



## toaster ovens

http://www.last.fm/user/squirrels


----------



## pittstonjoma

http://www.last.fm/user/pittstonjoma


----------



## Adelleda

I am as well, love the 'similar artists' option, great way to find music that you like.


----------



## likeOlikeH

last.fm completely changed the way I listen to music, I love it so
my page is in my signature


----------



## TorLin

im on last fm too.. here is my link http://www.last.fm/user/t0rl1n


----------



## LALoner

Sabu said:


> Anyone here on lastfm?
> 
> I noticed there was a social anxiety disorder group on there.
> 
> my lastfm


Just checked, the most listened to artist on the avpd group is Dylan and on the SA group its Nirvana. Figures. : )


----------



## EagerMinnow84

http://www.last.fm/user/EagerMinnow84 Mine 

I discovered so much music from that site. It's great!


----------



## rusalka

I'm under "Lumiena". Please add me


----------



## LostinReverie

My compatibility with most of you is "very low".

I'm so cool it hurts.


----------



## hopena

I am, with the same username as I have here.


----------



## mongorians

Here's mine 

http://www.last.fm/user/mongorians


----------



## serolf

Mine
http://tinyurl.com/o8cby8 
(sry, just don't want my lastfm username to appear on SAS).


----------



## zookeeper

Here's a fun little page that takes your last.fm page and ranks it by time listened, rather than tracks played. It changes my list quite a bit!

Last.fm Normaliser


----------



## RoninDistance

Like Fairyxo, I just don't get it. :hide


----------



## strawberryjulius

http://www.last.fm/user/speedheart_


----------



## Jurexic5

Slowly working on mine


----------



## Anxiety75

http://www.last.fm/user/Shannonm75


----------



## ChrissyQ

.


----------



## Horloge

Here's my page
http://www.last.fm/user/xtrmedante

I added everyone in this thread for fun, hope you guys don't mind.


----------



## nightrain

http://www.last.fm/user/nightrainxx


----------



## pita

.


----------



## KumagoroBeam

Fairyxo said:


> I don't really get that site, i've tried it before but yeah, just confused me


Same here.


----------



## Xephere

This is mine...

http://www.last.fm/user/LordXephere


----------



## CoreyCarpenter

http://www.last.fm/user/tuffhardman


----------



## TimeisAllAround

http://www.last.fm/user/Genresurfer

I've been kind of addicted to scrobbling lately.


----------



## N3XT2NON3

http://www.last.fm/user/SonOfOSC

just made it


----------



## cump

http://www.last.fm/user/BLUEhelicopter


----------



## Strombidae

Yay.


----------



## jollybeans

If anyone cares user name:*doesheoffendu*


----------



## piper11

I just got an account http://www.last.fm/user/piper111, I have no friends yet


----------



## Bea5T

http://www.last.fm/user/Bea5T/


----------



## JMX

http://www.last.fm/user/jmx29

I like my uploaded image...hehe


----------



## a pete townshend windmill

http://www.last.fm/user/SenorBlues_


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

http://www.last.fm/user/Jaiyyson

There we go. I'm a bit on the Gothenberg sound as well as Math/Post Rock noise atm.


----------



## AussiePea

http://www.last.fm/user/Ospi


----------



## xerwb2

Last.fm

Feel free to add


----------



## mooncake

http://www.last.fm/user/SeasonInTheSky


----------



## rincewind

http://www.last.fm/user/wedge_


----------



## nothing to fear

mine won't update now when i listen to anything on my ipod. it used to once i would plug it in but not anymore and my weekly play counts is so low


----------



## pollster

http://www.last.fm/user/pollster76

But I'm a recent joiner.


----------



## RobertInCypress

I'm all up on some LastFM... the link is below.
Add me, I have awesome taste.


----------



## Jurexic5

nothing to fear said:


> mine won't update now when i listen to anything on my ipod. it used to once i would plug it in but not anymore and my weekly play counts is so low


same here, it's happened twice already. i think i might've given up on scrobbling.


----------



## nothing to fear

me too. itunes has been really slowing down my computer lately, anyway.


----------



## duskyy

Mine

going to start using it again.


----------



## TimeisAllAround

nothing to fear said:


> mine won't update now when i listen to anything on my ipod. it used to once i would plug it in but not anymore and my weekly play counts is so low


Mine used to do that all the time too. At first it would scrobble every time I plugged my ipod in. Then it stopped completely. Now it just randomly scrobbles sometimes.


----------



## Weoh

You might try scrobbling with lastpod. I use that and sync with winamp. iTunes is such a terrible piece of software.

My last.fm, if anyone is interested. I mainly listen to metal (especially progressive and power, but I like things in many other subgenres as well), classic and progressive rock, and classical.


----------



## tutliputli

Yes, I recently got an account: http://www.last.fm/user/rose_and_leaf

Feel free to add me. I don't really get this site, though - I can't listen to any songs of a lot of the bands in my library. Do you have to pay or something? And what the hell is a scrobbler?

If anyone can explain this stuff to me, I would be eternally grateful.


----------



## rincewind

tutliputli said:


> Yes, I recently got an account: http://www.last.fm/user/rose_and_leaf
> 
> Feel free to add me. I don't really get this site, though - I can't listen to any songs of a lot of the bands in my library. Do you have to pay or something? And what the hell is a scrobbler?
> 
> If anyone can explain this stuff to me, I would be eternally grateful.


The idea is basically that you install a last.fm plugin for your music player (Windows Media Player, Winamp, iTunes, etc) and every time you play a track it uploads the information to your account and records it all. That process is what they mean by "scrobbling" - the site was originally called AudioScrobbler so that's where the name comes from.

Once you've been "scrobbling" for a while you can use your listening history to find other bands that people with similar tastes enjoy and stuff like that.

It's normal not to be able to listen to all the songs by a particular artist - I'd guess it's licensing restrictions that determine which ones they can offer.


----------



## tutliputli

^ Thanks for that! I don't even have Media Player or iTunes on this computer so I guess me having last.fm is actually pretty pointless. :lol


----------



## pollster

tutliputli said:


> ^ Thanks for that! I don't even have Media Player or iTunes on this computer so I guess me having last.fm is actually pretty pointless. :lol


Well, I can see that you've been listening to stuff recently, so you must have something happening correctly - even though you don't know about it.  But what do I know.

Not that I'm stalking you or anything. :no


----------



## Deathinmusic

Me!
http://www.last.fm/user/weemies


----------



## earplosion

http://www.last.fm/user/earplosion

add me, i don't care if we have similar tastes or not

frankly i think my taste in music sucks and i am open to suggestions


----------



## burlips

http://www.last.fm/user/mudblink

feel free to add me, whether or not we have similar tastes.


----------



## fictionz

add me too, whatever your music interest is.
i believe it's good to share your interests, it could suggest me a new favourite song 

http://www.last.fm/user/crazynified


----------



## heyJude

http://www.last.fm/user/TheMangoTrees


----------



## Cleary

here's mine
http://www.last.fm/user/cleary


----------



## KumagoroBeam

add me 
http://www.last.fm/user/slobrain


----------



## Whimsical Thought

http://www.last.fm/user/CynicallyAmused


----------



## travisjsmith

http://www.last.fm/user/awesomenesss ;D


----------



## jollybeans

malone said:


> http://www.last.fm/user/hypovolemic


 we have simillar taste hehe


----------



## jollybeans

http://www.last.fm/user/doesheoffendu
ADD ME ANYONE


----------



## gopherinferno

made one a long time ago and forgot about it and now i'm using it again. it's facsinationg D:

http://www.last.fm./user/wootsmahboots


----------



## PsyKat

http://www.last.fm/user/psykatty


----------



## MrNoah

http://www.last.fm/user/noahriggs

That's me! The mysterious top artist on my list is actually me as well. I'm not so vain that I sit around listening to my own songs, but putting them together does require many listens. Although knowing this site I'm sure nobody would judge me for it anyway!


----------



## Ghost91

http://www.last.fm/user/GhostFreak6

Anyone can add me.


----------



## Aloysius

.


----------



## firedancer

anyone can add me too. i'm always looking for music suggestions!

http://www.last.fm/user/firedancer0307


----------



## PiecesFalling

I've found so much great music through last.fm. Great site!

http://www.last.fm/user/Blurrystar


----------



## Paper Samurai

I've just started using this, even though I signed up a while ago :b Hopefully you guys won't mind me adding you willy-nilly, I love sharing and exchanging musical tastes.

http://www.last.fm/user/PaperSamurai30


----------



## Cleary

The few people here who have subscribed to last.fm:
Is it worth it? I'm thinking about paying for a month just to see how it is.


----------



## SusanStorm

I'm on last.fm. Recently started using it again

Here it is:

http://www.last.fm/user/Angel_of_death_


----------



## Paul

I just started using it in the last week or so: http://www.last.fm/user/Gavagai80

Nice to see I have "very low" compatibility with everyone in the world.


----------



## grandville

http://www.last.fm/user/tiredtourist


----------



## mooncake

Hoth said:


> I just started using it in the last week or so: http://www.last.fm/user/Gavagai80
> 
> Nice to see I have "very low" compatibility with everyone in the world.


Oh yeah? "Your musical compatibility with *Gavagai80* is *Very High" 

*I've probably posted in here before, but if not here's me*: www.last.fm/user/seasoninthesky
*


----------



## oohsandaahs

here's mine: www.last.fm/user/ow1face


----------



## Mc Borg

Hoth said:


> I just started using it in the last week or so: http://www.last.fm/user/Gavagai80
> 
> Nice to see I have "very low" compatibility with everyone in the world.


Props for your last listened track being Balmorhea. =P They were in New Mexico a while back with Mono. I wanted to see them so bad! I'm missing all the good concerts. =[

We also have Bibio in common, but we are still "very low". lol You'd probably have higher compatibility with my girlfriend as she listens to a lot of Post-rock.


----------



## UndercoverAlien

http://www.last.fm/user/nsNExT


----------



## rasberrykiwi

hi i just made an account right now  http://www.last.fm/user/kiwimango37


----------



## MindOverMood

http://www.last.fm/user/SumTinWong


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa

www.last.fm/user/nyork_binox


----------



## Kaine

http://www.last.fm/user/Kaine84


----------



## stooge

http://www.last.fm/user/dothepop


----------



## jtb3485

http://www.last.fm/user/jtb34

I absolutely love last.fm. It's one of my favorite web sites mostly cause I love looking at my stats. Though it would be a lot more fun if I wasn't obsessed with looking at them all the time.


----------



## QuietSoul

http://www.last.fm/user/ShiryuDragonX


----------



## Sepultura

Yes, I am.

http://www.last.fm/user/rsraindrop


----------



## silentcliche

I haven't used it in years but I'm thinkin' of firing it up again:

http://www.last.fm/user/silentcliche


----------



## Resonance

http://www.last.fm/user/tiresiasvii


----------



## apartment7

Rejoined very recently - http://www.last.fm/user/Moonlandic_Twin

As an aside, does anybody use Spotify? Amazing application with loads of albums to stream. You can also link it to Last FM.


----------



## EmptyRoom

How ironic, I just found out about it yesterday and made one 
http://www.last.fm/user/PlasticStarch


----------



## boosh

http://www.last.fm/user/booshpower


----------



## psychogurl

http://www.last.fm/user/sarah_psychosis


----------



## Contra

Gone.


----------



## christacat

http://www.last.fm/user/creamsicklesky


----------



## jennlynne5

I love last fm! http://www.last.fm/user/jlynne5


----------



## Aloysius

http://www.last.fm/user/jegreen


----------



## zeptron

http://www.last.fm/user/xpress-o


----------



## Paragon

.,..,.


----------



## liso

i am, i am! add me ppls. Its always good to meet someone with my musical taste.

http://www.last.fm/user/newbliss29


----------



## Lasair

just joined few days ago still trying to figure the place out

http://www.last.fm/user/jhanniffy


----------



## Black_Widow

Me too. Re-joined just very recently! I'm here: http://www.last.fm/user/Nightowl9910


----------



## Scrubnub

Feel free to add and or drop a line  http://www.last.fm/user/SSDG


----------



## avoidobot3000

check my profile


----------



## lazy calm

http://www.last.fm/user/shmiau


----------



## heartofchambers

http://www.last.fm/user/midnitebarber
I almost like it all


----------



## xtina

i had one that i made in 2005 but i deleted it a few weeks ago. i was too OCD about my plays.
though, i still use it for the purpose of finding new bands to listen to .


----------



## SlightlyJaded

Yep, I love it! http://www.last.fm/user/Elleon087

Feel free to add me as a friend


----------



## ColdWar

I don't want to leave my page here but if anyone wants to add me just let me know.


----------



## Banana Cream

http://www.last.fm/user/jennifetfamille :banana:banana


----------



## Banana Cream

Cleary said:


> The few people here who have subscribed to last.fm:
> Is it worth it? I'm thinking about paying for a month just to see how it is.


Just using the free part, really need the other?


----------



## Cleary

Banana Cream said:


> Just using the free part, really need the other?


Nah. Keeping money's more important now.


----------



## Hey Yo




----------



## Shooterrr

http://www.last.fm/user/improvisedeyes

^ do it.


----------



## sully20

I like seeing what people are listening to.
http://www.last.fm/user/dropthirdstrike


----------



## NaturalLogOfZero

http://www.last.fm/user/MackTheFinger

im surpized about how many people have similar tastes as me


----------



## kiirby

http://www.last.fm/user/tokingkirby

I wiped mine a few days ago, because I have my ipod to play my 'recently played' playlist on shuffle, and it meant some songs, most which I didn't really like, had a ridiculous amount of listens. So stopped syncing that as well. Probably too much effort, but whatever.


----------



## Giraffe

Just back on last.fm after technical difficulties caused me to be absent:

Here


----------



## framlingen

Here's mine: http://www.last.fm/user/oldnicolaw


----------



## Resonance

framlingen said:


> Here's mine: http://www.last.fm/user/oldnicolaw


"Your musical compatibility with *oldnicolaw* is *High"*

Well thats the best I ever found with someone from here


----------



## Last

http://www.last.fm/user/SSistinas
I listen to mostly horror them music ^_^


----------



## notna

http://www.last.fm/user/antonbuckley

No Friends.

xD


----------



## heroin

http://last.fm/user/r_w_s


----------



## Resonance

sully20 said:


> I like seeing what people are listening to.
> http://www.last.fm/user/dropthirdstrike


 You have listend to 10 years! I am adding you


----------



## sliplikespace

See my sig.
I listen to *bad* music XD.


----------



## RyeCatcher86

http://www.last.fm/user/Hellfire247


----------



## clair de lune

Sometimes I have questionable taste in music.

Feel free to add me; I love checking out what people listen to!


----------



## LeilaBee

www.last.fm/user/Brighton19


----------



## clutchcity

http://www.last.fm/user/wjdavies


----------



## Slug

It's really interesting to see what everyone's listening to!
I seem to have high compatibility with most of you people... go figure :b

I'd post mine but I'm to chicken.


----------



## purplefruit

I have low compat with pretty much all the profiles I clicked on but here goes anyway. feel free to add

http://www.last.fm/user/anonnamiss


----------



## kerosene

http://www.last.fm/user/ker-o-sene


----------



## Knocturnal

http://www.last.fm/user/Nocturnal86


----------



## IGotAddicted

Here's MOI!

http://last.fm/user/cloudsinsanity


----------



## astrophysics

http://www.last.fm/user/goregrind

add me.

i'd add all of you, but this computer i'm on right now is really slow. (netbook)


----------



## plastics

Mine is:

http://www.last.fm/user/kschaf

feel free to add me.


----------



## astrophysics

i've added a lot of you. don't be surprised by a request from goregrind.

i have very high compatibility with a couple of you. that's surprising.


----------



## vriris

http://www.last.fm/user/venomroses

So far, I have very low compatibility with all of you so far, but add me anyways!


----------



## pehrj

http://www.last.fm/user/peterbg

Feel free to add me


----------



## BetaBoy90

I am, although I'm never on.

60andON is my username. Listening to ****ty music is my game.


----------



## frillylove

http://www.last.fm/user/CancerousLove

I only recently started using it with iTunes.


----------



## imt

www.last.fm/user/syebaurg


----------



## fuggitman

www.last.fm/user/qucatn


----------



## VivaEmptinessRoses

http://www.last.fm/user/syreona


----------



## fuggitman

fuggitman said:


> www.last.fm/user/qucatn


Apparently, I have girly taste in music, because my compatibility is very low with the guys here. :/


----------



## NaturalLogOfZero

fuggitman said:


> Apparently, I have girly taste in music, because my compatibility is very low with the guys here. :/


nonesense...
We have very high compatibility...


----------



## LeftyFretz

www.last.fm/user/frettedlefty

yo yo.


----------



## Tawnee

http://www.last.fm/user/requiem_19

Feel free to add me if our musical tastes are compatible.


----------



## dp88

Feel free to add me. 

http://www.last.fm/user/MitsuLvr


----------



## Atomicsteph

http://www.last.fm/user/Atomicsteph

Add me if you'd like!


----------



## Shooterrr

Last.fm link
Add me if we are musically compatible.


----------



## leave me alone

Mostly very low with most of users.



Eliza said:


> I have low compat with pretty much all the profiles I clicked on but here goes anyway. feel free to add
> 
> http://www.last.fm/user/anonnamiss


Medium 

http://www.last.fm/user/PapaHades


----------



## krista91

boo I've yet to see someone I have at least High compatibility


----------



## anonymid

Just signed up!

http://www.last.fm/user/uncheerio


----------



## BabyBird23

I have it on my Xbox. Never been to the site...yet.


----------



## FairleighCalm

How does lastfm compare with Pandora? Anyone?


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

http://www.last.fm/user/Entsteint

Bored, decided to create one.


----------



## anonymid

FairleighCalm said:


> How does lastfm compare with Pandora? Anyone?


I like Pandora better; its custom radio stations seem to pick up on what you're going for much better than lastfm's do. The lastfm stations seem to stray much further away from what I want to listen to, and I get bored with them pretty quickly.


----------



## fogoer03

http://www.last.fm/user/fogoer03
Add me if you like. I'm relatively new.


----------



## seafolly

Shooterrr said:


> Last.fm link
> Add me if we are musically compatible.


Huh. You're the only one I'm compatible with! As in SUPER. But I'm a chicken and use pretty much all these social networking things (Tumblr, Last.fm, DailyMile, Readernaut) the wrong way. aka I check the records/stats and avoid adding anyone. I swear I'm not psycho. :sus I just am more likely to give into a random, "You know what? I kind of feel like hearing a Lady Gaga track right now." And no one knows. 

Uncheerio: High.


----------



## anonymid

seafolly said:


> Uncheerio: High.


Nice! :high5


----------



## cmed

http://www.last.fm/user/icannotthinkof1

Add me whether we're compatible or not


----------



## quietcoder

Yep. Here's mine:
http://www.last.fm/user/Jimbobthegreat6


----------



## PaysageDHiver

http://www.last.fm/user/PaysageDHiver

Got it less than two weeks ago; really liking it. Feel free to friend me.


----------



## rainbowOne

http://www.last.fm/user/xmissemmax

had it for about 4 years, most of the music on there is ancient as I tend to use my ipod now instead of my computer. add me if you like though


----------



## JimmyRaven

If anyone is so inclined. http://www.last.fm/user/Emokid1134


----------



## Choci Loni

Yup!
http://www.lastfm.se/user/Rubberthumb


----------



## au Lait

I just made one

http://www.last.fm/user/OhNoVertigo


----------



## GothicRavenGoddess

http://www.last.fm/user/GRG1985


----------



## masterofsadness56

http://www.last.fm/user/mimisnowball


----------



## Aedan

Here's mine ! 

http://www.lastfm.fr/user/Ender018


----------



## Cat Montgomery

http://www.last.fm/user/Cat_Montgomery


----------



## Witchcraft

http://www.last.fm/user/Dita_von_Me

La la la la la


----------



## JenN2791

http://www.last.fm/user/JenFD


----------



## Harassment Panda

Mine is:

http://www.last.fm/user/meth*****


----------



## BlazingLazer

Boom...

http://www.last.fm/user/SerpentLazarus


----------



## acinorevlm

http://www.last.fm/user/Kcyur4ThIch


----------



## cbenci100

last.fm/user/cbencivenga


----------



## Dan iel

http://www.last.fm/user/soulieth


----------



## Illmatic123

I love last.fm!

last.fm/user/fucmynamestaken


----------



## leave me alone

I might have already posted this, not sure.

http://www.last.fm/user/PapaHades

Mostly very low compatibility with folks from here. :< Feel free to add me.


----------



## A32

Add me! Send me music recommendations too; I'm always looking for new music to listen to.

http://www.last.fm/user/Sam_03


----------



## tommo1234

http://www.last.fm/user/tompeters1994


----------



## beherit

http://www.last.fm/user/phr33k


----------



## LadyDarkness

In order to use last.fm, do you have to download something to your computer? If so, I try to stay away from sites like that ...


----------



## leave me alone

LadyDarkness said:


> In order to use last.fm, do you have to download something to your computer? If so, I try to stay away from sites like that ...


Of course, how else would it track your songs? If safety is your concern, you should not be worried.


----------



## Moon Thief

http://www.last.fm/user/SkiesSoBlue333


----------



## Xtraneous

http://www.last.fm/user/impossibLe99


----------



## Funkadelic

Check the signature!  I haven't got any friends on there, so would appreciate some adds (don't like doing it myself) ... >_>


----------



## flarf

here i is: http://www.last.fm/user/iwearshirts


----------



## Onomatopoeia

I'm a newbie, please add me:

http://www.last.fm/user/EpiclyUnepic


----------



## dejaentendu

http://www.last.fm/user/michaeldotcom


----------



## seafolly

dejaentendu said:


> http://www.last.fm/user/michaeldotcom


You sir, are the first person here to have a "SUPER" match to me.


----------



## CeladonCity

Last.fm!


----------



## seafolly

Onomatopoeia said:


> I'm a newbie, please add me:
> 
> http://www.last.fm/user/EpiclyUnepic


Done  As you already saw, ha. I'm happy to see more folks who have similar tastes. I was feeling a bit odd for a while there!


----------



## tutliputli

http://www.last.fm/user/rose_and_leaf


----------



## pehrj

http://www.last.fm/user/peterbg

Feel free to add me.


----------



## trendyfool

tutliputli said:


> http://www.last.fm/user/rose_and_leaf


We have "super" compatibility 

I just made a profile: http://www.last.fm/user/trendyfool


----------



## Transcending

http://www.last.fm/user/kick_push23 :banana


----------



## seaghosts

http://www.last.fm/user/seaghostss


----------



## river1

I made a new last.fm it's /riversdrawing feel free to add me I haven't been able to get scrobbler to work


----------



## jenthevegan

http://www.last.fm/user/jenafurr


----------



## seafolly

seaghosts said:


> http://www.last.fm/user/seaghostss


Hudson Mohawke? :high5


----------



## Brenee

http://www.last.fm/user/missbri88


----------



## Xtraneous

Nothing but low compatibility with everyone. ))):


----------



## crazydom

http://www.last.fm/user/crazydom

Add me if you want


----------



## sliplikespace

http://www.last.fm/user/winterisbroken

I listen to some pretty bad music... :yes


----------



## Banzai

ME ME! PICK ME! :mum

http://www.last.fm/user/that_riff_raff


----------



## Akili

Yo.

Just got started, so disregard the disproportionate amount of Marilyn Manson. It'll be balanced out via law of large numbers eventually.

Link in sig. I already added everyone on page 11 .


----------



## sunrisesunset2

http://www.last.fm/user/mexifrida


----------



## ChrissyQ

http://www.last.fm/user/oChrissyQ


----------



## pita

I made a new account because I hadn't used my old one in a while and it seemed silly to use it again.

http://www.last.fm/user/keltunes

You'll notice I have no friends. Add away!


----------



## Souldoubt

I actually signed up to lastfm today.. been listening to a *lot* of music whilst decorating the house.

My library made be a little strange soon though, just about to get started on this:
http://www.rocklistmusic.co.uk/steveparker/1001albums.htm - should be interesting!

Feel free to add even if compatibility is low.. I'm experimenting quite a bit so it'll probably all over the place for a while, the 1001 album list starts in the 50s, so I'll be back there for a while! But, I genuinely love listening to all kinds, so open to suggestions  Been feeling very down lately, music is definitely helping me pull through 

My url:
http://www.last.fm/user/Q4T5/


----------



## Xtraneous

Souldoubt said:


> I actually signed up to lastfm today.. been listening to a *lot* of music whilst decorating the house.
> 
> My library made be a little strange soon though, just about to get started on this:
> http://www.rocklistmusic.co.uk/steveparker/1001albums.htm - should be interesting!
> 
> Feel free to add even if compatibility is low.. I'm experimenting quite a bit so it'll probably all over the place for a while, the 1001 album list starts in the 50s, so I'll be back there for a while! But, I genuinely love listening to all kinds, so open to suggestions  Been feeling very down lately, music is definitely helping me pull through
> 
> My url:
> http://www.last.fm/user/Q4T5/


Nice link, I'm gonna have to check some of the albums on that list out. Also, added you. ^_^


----------



## Souldoubt

Xtraneous said:


> Nice link, I'm gonna have to check some of the albums on that list out. Also, added you. ^_^


Thanks! I did have a crack at it a couple of years ago but completely forgot.. I've got a lot of housework and stuff to do for the next few weeks, so thought I'd give it another go


----------



## Nefury

Souldoubt said:


> I actually signed up to lastfm today.. been listening to a *lot* of music whilst decorating the house.
> 
> My library made be a little strange soon though, just about to get started on this:
> http://www.rocklistmusic.co.uk/steveparker/1001albums.htm - should be interesting!
> 
> Feel free to add even if compatibility is low.. I'm experimenting quite a bit so it'll probably all over the place for a while, the 1001 album list starts in the 50s, so I'll be back there for a while! But, I genuinely love listening to all kinds, so open to suggestions  Been feeling very down lately, music is definitely helping me pull through
> 
> My url:
> http://www.last.fm/user/Q4T5/


addedededed


----------



## Souldoubt

Nefury said:


> addedededed


Thanks


----------



## Bbpuff

http://www.last.fm/user/Aiw

I don't really go on the site itself that often, but I have scrobble software.. I don't listen to music on youtube that much though, I wish it could include my grooveshark playlist in the database. xD


----------



## MadeinLithuania

http://www.last.fm/user/MadeinLithuania :>


----------



## Xtraneous

Weeee, requests sent.


----------



## Cashew

Almost forgot about last.fm! I need to reinstall the scrobbler...

Anywho.. please add me if we have some musics in common! Nice to have musics in common.

http://www.last.fm/user/Autojump

:boogie

Also, I'm adding some peeps as well. Hope I don't creep anyone out. Weeeee.


----------



## Nefury

Siringo said:


> Almost forgot about last.fm! I need to reinstall the scrobbler...
> 
> Anywho.. please add me if we have some musics in common! Nice to have musics in common.
> 
> http://www.last.fm/user/Autojump
> 
> :boogie
> 
> Also, I'm adding some peeps as well. Hope I don't creep anyone out. Weeeee.


added :um


----------



## AnotherRawAddict

Add Me, por favor
http://www.last.fm/user/ryghts


----------



## Mahglazzies

http://last.fm/user/mahglazzies


----------



## totallynotabear

Just started using it again. Add away.

http://www.last.fm/user/doctor_acula


----------



## Luna Sea

http://www.last.fm/user/essellAY


----------



## i will be

http://www.last.fm/user/dopejamz

add me!


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

With my new account I only add those from SAS I had from my old one. I only have 5 on there anyway. In all honesty I don't want too many people on my list anymore, with that said, if I have you on my friends list here, we talk etc and you own an account I'd be happy to add any of you.


----------



## Soilwork

http://www.last.fm/user/Soilwork1991

Just created a new account. Feel free to add me.


----------



## feels

http://www.last.fm/user/mildew_on_rice

signed up like an hour ago


----------



## thebluewarrior

Here's mine, feel free to add me!
http://www.last.fm/user/YulianLevit


----------



## Kingpin

http://www.lastfm.de/user/HerMeIody

Terrific site *__*


----------



## Floccus Doda

http://www.last.fm/user/Vampyre87 < That's me. Add me if you want to


----------



## ArinnaBlack

http://www.last.fm/user/EternitysSun

^ Me


----------



## Xtraneous

Xtraneous said:


> http://www.last.fm/user/impossibLe99


!


----------



## haraya

http://www.last.fm/user/imagicatress


----------



## foe

trying last fm again. didnt know how to use it first time i tried it.

http://www.last.fm/user/myinnersense


----------



## Anxiety75

I have lastfm and Spotify is connected with the scrobbling.... shannonm75 is my username. I prefer those who have medium to high music genre, etc in common though...just saying..


----------



## lyric

www.lastfm.com/user/shonie555


----------



## Xtraneous

lyric555 said:


> www.lastfm.com/shonie555


You forgot the user/ before your username ^_^

ex; www.lastfm.com/user/shonie555


----------



## lyric

Xtraneous said:


> You forgot the user/ before your username ^_^
> 
> ex; www.lastfm.com/user/shonie555


Oh ok. Oops. Thanks.


----------



## moya

My real life bleeds into my last.fm waay too much and I've heard of waay too many instances of SAS related stalking (...1) to feel comfortable posting yet. so... dunno. Maybe I'll post it eventually. But the highest compatibility I've had with anyone so far is LOW. >.>


----------



## ApathyDivine

http://www.last.fm/user/MelloJ


----------



## puppy

Haven't used last.fm in a while, but this thread reminds me that I should start again.

My profile: http://www.last.fm/user/pnemeth

Feel free to add me.


----------



## Fair Lady

http://www.lastfm.pl/user/DeadHelena


----------



## cricklewood

http://www.last.fm/user/Dr-Doctor

I use it far more than bloody Facebook.


----------



## Lasair

http://www.last.fm/user/jhanniffy

Love this place so much


----------



## mooncake

http://www.last.fm/user/seasoninthesky

hello, this is me. does anyone like doom, sludge, etc. stuff?


----------



## anti-socialsocialite

http://www.last.fm/user/M0r3No1s3Pl3as3

If we have any sort of compatibility then feel free to add me.



> http://www.last.fm/user/seasoninthesky
> 
> hello, this is me. does anyone like doom, sludge, etc. stuff?


Well I sure do like Sludge and Doom. I got to see Eyehategod as well as Electric Wizard live at Deathfest.  I'm gonna add you. Last.fm says our compatibility is low right now but I don't care since this is my new account.


----------



## DenizenOfDespair

Here's my page: http://www.last.fm/user/Sephaus


----------



## ImWeird

http://www.last.fm/user/MynamebeDavid


----------



## mooncake

anti-socialsocialite said:


> http://www.last.fm/user/M0r3No1s3Pl3as3
> 
> If we have any sort of compatibility then feel free to add me.
> 
> Well I sure do like Sludge and Doom. I got to see Eyehategod as well as Electric Wizard live at Deathfest.  I'm gonna add you. Last.fm says our compatibility is low right now but I don't care since this is my new account.


Awesome, I've been lucky enough to have seen both those bands a few times now! Nice to meet someone else who likes them too. Accepted your request


----------



## pehrj

http://www.last.fm/user/peterbg

Feel free to add me even if we don't have any compatibility.


----------



## Kingpin

ImWeird said:


> http://www.last.fm/user/MynamebeDavid


lul we're *SUPER*


----------



## ImWeird

Kingpin said:


> lul we're *SUPER*


Well add me then! :cuddle


----------



## Mossy Autumn

http://www.lastfm.es/user/david_vr


----------



## Rainy Woods

Im addicted to LastFm. Stats+OCD=:nw

Please do feel free to add me.. http://www.last.fm/user/RainyWoods

Music is everything to me. I don't mind requests from anyone as i'm open to all kinds of music. However it would secretly be really, really nice to have some requests from others who share a somewhat similar taste. Although my mixture of music is quite.. bizarre.


----------



## Billius

good luck getting better than low, add me anyway if you fancy


----------



## wrightg1990

Here's me!
http://www.last.fm/user/wright_gage


----------



## SpaceRanger

I figured it's time I actually start using my last.fm account. And, surprisingly, I've gotten a few highs with folks on here, so that's awesome  This is mine


----------



## Cannonball

Feel free to add me whether we have music in common or not!

http://www.last.fm/user/9sam1


----------



## sunrisesunset2

http://www.last.fm/user/mexifrida


----------



## brainstew

http://www.last.fm/user/xmichaellwx


----------



## noyadefleur

http://www.last.fm/user/floweredglass


----------



## EverythingsAlrightForever

http://www.last.fm/user/acalltoapathy

Feel free to add me if we have any sort of compatibility.


----------



## losthylian

http://www.last.fm/user/yggdraaaAAAGGH

Well, don't be deterred by my bad taste.


----------



## Littleblood

I added a few people, hope that's ok Here's mine http://www.last.fm/user/Suzanne--


----------



## Innominate

Feel free to add me even if our tastes are completely out of sync, which they may very well be.

http://www.last.fm/user/iInnominate


----------



## kiirby

Littleblood said:


> I added a few people, hope that's ok Here's mine http://www.last.fm/user/Suzanne--


You have a gorgeous music taste. Hope you don't mind me adding you.


----------



## CitizenBell

Where would we be without music?

http://www.last.fm/user/Citizen_Bell


----------



## Soilwork

I created a new account today as I lost too many scrobbles on my previous one. Feel free to add me. 

http://www.last.fm/user/Fear_Catalyst


----------



## Picturesque

Don't judge my music taste.

http://www.last.fm/user/kevinbryan22


----------



## ArinnaBlack

Feel free to add me! I mostly like alternative rock and pop music, but there's a little bit of everything in there, too! 

http://www.last.fm/user/EternitysSun


----------



## Anyanka

http://www.last.fm/user/Moestitia

:b


----------



## NotMyFaultInOurStars

http://www.last.fm/user/BakaJas


----------



## casablanca88

http://www.lastfm.pl/user/Casablanca88


----------



## Cam1

http://www.last.fm/listen/user/Cambisson

Mostly Rock/Alternative. It's not really complete yet, just recently created it.


----------



## TerrySad

http://www.last.fm/user/sepforis


----------



## Noll

http://www.lastfm.se/user/Suicidans

won't add anyone unless i barely know you, sorry.


----------



## spzed

http://www.last.fm/user/jms190194

Feel free to add me or leave a shout


----------



## Planbee

Forgot that i even had last.fm acc, anyways it's in sig. Feel free to add and stuff =D


----------



## sliplikespace

Just posting in here again so new people can add me if they'd like. I'll be adding people from the last few pages or so.


----------



## slider

i got last fm scrobbling right now lol

253,000 total plays / 2011 join account / last fm level 58 user / flag counter has 5k page views / 38 total shouts

8 groups
(created 1 group)
146 total friends

last loved song: miku hatsune - sweet devil


----------



## Aquisse

http://www.last.fm/user/zexd

here's mineee. i will be perving on all your libraries!


----------



## louiselouisa

slider said:


> i got last fm scrobbling right now lol
> 
> *253,000 total plays* / 2011 join account / last fm level 58 user / flag counter has 5k page views / 38 total shouts
> 
> 8 groups
> (created 1 group)
> 146 total friends
> 
> last loved song: miku hatsune - sweet devil


whoa dude


----------



## lampshadesonfire

Obsessed with LastFM, feel free to add: http://www.last.fm/user/kell_salvador/


----------



## catelyn

www.last.fm/user/temchy I mostly listen to indie and (old) rock music but there's a lot more, add me!


----------



## regardless

I'm into indie, folk, folk punk, acoustic and female vocalists, including:
Andrew Jackson Jihad, Hop Along, Joyce Manor, Margot & the Nuclear So and So's, The Front Bottoms, Grouplove, Arctic Monkeys, The Please & Thank Yous, Pity Sex, Dinosawh, Mallory, The Last Shadow Puppets, Walter Mitty And His Makeshift Orchestra, Star****er, Saintseneca, Brand New, Crywank, Vampire Weekend, We Were Promised Jetpacks, Human Kitten, blink-182, Onsind, State Lines, Modest Mouse, Lady Lamb the Beekeeper, Some Sort of Time Machine, Fleet Foxes, Hi Ho Silver, Away!, The Strokes, David & The Citizens, Johnny Hobo and the Freight Trains, The Faint, Ramshackle Glory, Foals, The Taxpayers, Tapes 'n Tapes, Queens of the Stone Age, Folk the System, Spraynard, Streetlight Manifesto, Ghost Mice, Jordaan Mason & the Horse Museum, Green Day, Paul Baribeau, Beirut, Nirvana, Kanye West, Taylor Swift, You Blew It!, The Black Keys.

Check out my music taste: http://www.last.fm/user/fotc77


----------



## Onomatopoeia

I've been using last.fm full-tilt lately.

Please feel free to add me:

http://www.last.fm/user/EpiclyUnepic


----------



## wopadindin

Hello. I probably don't have the courage to add anyone here myself but feel free to add me  http://www.last.fm/user/latepatre


----------



## Euripides

Link's in my sig!

Some spread out artists I'm currently listening to a lot:
Pink Floyd
The Cure
The Smiths
The National
The Raveonettes
Timber Timbre
Bessie Smith
Blind Willie Mctell
Daughter
The Brian Jonestown Massacre
Echo & The Bunnymen
Black Rebel Motorcycle Club
The Black Keys
Serge Gainsbourg
Isis
Kurt Vile
Django Reinhardt
Annette Hanshaw
Nina Simone
Nick Cave & The Bad Seeds
David Bowie
Junior Kimbrough
Tool
Godspeed you! Black Emperor
Russian Circles
Peggy Sue
Pelican
Wooden Shjips
Pokey LaFarge & The South City Three
Arctic Monkeys
John Coltrane
Henryk Górecki
Sigur Ros
Beach House
The Knife
Charles Mingus
Hank Mobley
Art Blakey
Band of Skulls
M83
Foals
The Velvet Underground
Joy Division
Beirut
Schubert
Beethoven
Lully


----------



## Shizuma

That's great, I love to discover new artists ! I'm here : http://www.lastfm.fr/user/Opostus.


----------



## lastofthekews

http://www.last.fm/user/stevejd78


----------



## Lokis Whispers

I'm on there  I like industrial, EBM, and folk metal music. I'll add anyone who adds me, and I joined the SA group there.

http://www.last.fm/user/Barrel-o-nukes


----------



## Gas Raid

http://www.last.fm/user/MystCall

I like everything, but I'm especially obsessed with noise, drone, & vaporwave


----------



## LudwigVanBetelgeuse

...


----------



## amene

If you have similar music tastes; feel free. I especially enjoy discovering new artists.
http://www.last.fm/user/music-love-me


----------



## igor1701

http://www.lastfm.com.br/user/igor-matheus


----------



## shortcake

I've just made one of these things so I've shot a bunch of you friend requests :3 My compatibility is very low with most, but hey-ho I like finding new musics to listen to anyway.
If anybody wants to add me I am over here: http://www.last.fm/user/athol-brose



spzed said:


> http://www.last.fm/user/jms190194
> Feel free to add me or leave a shout


aww yeah, wassup my *SUPER *compatible buddy


----------



## Perkins

KellyLiterary said:


> Obsessed with LastFM, feel free to add: http://www.last.fm/user/kell_salvador/


Lol I just went through 3 pages and I'm only compatible with you. We're *VERY HIGH*. I shall add you.


----------



## patboy2008

I love last.fm. Been using it for years. My profile.


----------



## sweetSacrifice

electro/piano/goth lover
http://www.last.fm/user/arnab321


----------



## Marleywhite

http://www.last.fm/user/MarleyAccosted
18/F
Mostly Electronic and Punk rock


----------



## pocketbird

http://www.last.fm/user/liebgotts


----------



## Perkins

yulian said:


> Here's mine, feel free to add me!
> http://www.last.fm/user/YulianLevit


Oh hey, we're SUPER compatibility. I'll add you.


----------



## xlavenderx

I'm on last.fm, my username is "xvioletx". I love indie, folk, alt, acoustic, but also experimental, and then of course LDR <3 Add me if you want and share some music


----------



## AnxAsh

Here's mine. Mostly alternative rock.
http://www.last.fm/user/SeversSabre


----------



## cafune

last.fm/user/fleurelisse

dooooo it


----------



## cak

http://www.last.fm/user/Asian_Obsessed

I listen to different types.. depends on my mood to be honest.


----------



## Lonel016

http://www.lastfm.com.br/user/junin_016


----------



## brothersport

http://www.last.fm/user/CillaFAB


----------



## TheHaxanCloak

http://www.last.fm/user/McNutsack

This will be interesting to see how I don't particularly relate to anyone else here musically >_<


----------



## GarakLee

http://www.last.fm/user/GarakLee

Enjoy not having _any_ compatibility with me!


----------



## vienuma

http://www.last.fm/user/autopsija


----------



## Haz606

GarakLee said:


> http://www.last.fm/user/GarakLee
> 
> Enjoy not having _any_ compatibility with me!


I got medium, better than most I'm guessing?


----------



## Haz606

vienuma said:


> http://www.last.fm/user/autopsija


Sentenced \m/


----------



## Haz606

Just scrolled through the last 2-3 pages and if I've quoted you that means we're super/very high or something, so add me if you like. http://www.last.fm/user/hazza5001

Also for anyone else, I'm interested in exchanging recommendations/just chatting. Most of my music collection is within rock/metal, particularly prog, power, classic rock. Also got into some electronic music genres recently, notably psytrance/psybient (I love shpongle) so if you are into similar then I'd gladly accept your add 



Billius said:


> good luck getting better than low, add me anyway if you fancy


I got super 



wrightg1990 said:


> Here's me!
> http://www.last.fm/user/wright_gage


A fellow Animals as Leaders fan  new album is incredible



Silentious said:


> http://www.last.fm/user/MelloJ


yay power metal  I might be seeing Blind Guardian soon...



DenizenOfDespair said:


> Here's my page: http://www.last.fm/user/Sephaus


you have some great taste 



anti-socialsocialite said:


> http://www.last.fm/user/M0r3No1s3Pl3as3
> 
> If we have any sort of compatibility then feel free to add me.


King Crimson  but almost a year since your last scrobble? plugin broken?


----------



## vienuma

Haz606 said:


> Sentenced \m/


Yeah \m/ even though I've listened to them several times, so I'm not quite familiar with


----------



## Haz606

vienuma said:


> Yeah \m/ even though I've listened to them several times, so I'm not quite familiar with


I just started listening again for the first time in years...I mostly know their later more poppy stuff but before that they did a few cool melodic albums apparently


----------



## vienuma

Haz606 said:


> I just started listening again for the first time in years...I mostly know their later more poppy stuff but before that they did a few cool melodic albums apparently


Ha! I rarely listen to melodic stuff. It's just not my thing... so, I must admit I've decided to check Sentenced out because of their poppy stuff


----------



## anti-socialsocialite

Haz606 said:


> Just scrolled through the last 2-3 pages and if I've quoted you that means we're super/very high or something, so add me if you like. http://www.last.fm/user/hazza5001
> 
> Also for anyone else, I'm interested in exchanging recommendations/just chatting. Most of my music collection is within rock/metal, particularly prog, power, classic rock. Also got into some electronic music genres recently, notably psytrance/psybient (I love shpongle) so if you are into similar then I'd gladly accept your add
> 
> I got super
> 
> A fellow Animals as Leaders fan  new album is incredible
> 
> yay power metal  I might be seeing Blind Guardian soon...
> 
> you have some great taste
> 
> King Crimson  but almost a year since your last scrobble? plugin broken?


I just re-installed the scrobbler. Could be fun to start branching my music taste out again. Feel free to add me on there!


----------



## jennyyyxo

http://www.last.fm/user/x3JennyG


----------



## Cam1

http://www.last.fm/user/cambiss


----------



## SickAndTiredofSA

everyone add me milzz05 and spotify vmillzz


----------



## AllieG

http://www.last.fm/user/AllieG1997


----------



## HenDoggy

Just opened an account a couple days ago. Feel free to add me! Still need to do quite a bit more scrobbling. http://www.last.fm/user/BirthInReverse


----------



## Junebuug

Just made an account recently, add me homies
http://www.last.fm/user/megaseagoat


----------



## HenDoggy

Junebuug said:


> Just made an account recently, add me homies
> http://www.last.fm/user/megaseagoat


I'm gonna add you holmes! Nice library, I have a feeling we are going to be super compatible once I scrobble some more :grin2:


----------



## Junebuug

HenDoggy said:


> I'm gonna add you holmes! Nice library, I have a feeling we are going to be super compatible once I scrobble some more :grin2:


Yaya, music bringing people together, like the good ol times, except now over the internet


----------



## HenDoggy

BlazingLazer said:


> Boom...
> 
> http://www.last.fm/user/SerpentLazarus





flarf said:


> here i is: http://www.last.fm/user/iwearshirts





dejaentendu said:


> http://www.last.fm/user/michaeldotcom





tutliputli said:


> http://www.last.fm/user/rose_and_leaf





seaghosts said:


> http://www.last.fm/user/seaghostss





sliplikespace said:


> http://www.last.fm/user/winterisbroken
> 
> I listen to some pretty bad music... :yes





MadeinLithuania said:


> http://www.last.fm/user/MadeinLithuania :>





Rainy Woods said:


> Im addicted to LastFm. Stats+OCD=:nw
> 
> Please do feel free to add me.. http://www.last.fm/user/RainyWoods
> 
> Music is everything to me. I don't mind requests from anyone as i'm open to all kinds of music. However it would secretly be really, really nice to have some requests from others who share a somewhat similar taste. Although my mixture of music is quite.. bizarre.





noyadefleur said:


> http://www.last.fm/user/floweredglass





EverythingsAlrightForever said:


> http://www.last.fm/user/acalltoapathy
> 
> Feel free to add me if we have any sort of compatibility.





Littleblood said:


> I added a few people, hope that's ok Here's mine http://www.last.fm/user/Suzanne--


Um, Shamefully I admit I spent quite a bit of time stalking everyone's profiles since I have nothing else better to do. I hope I can add all of you(the people I quoted) since we have somewhat similar music compatibility. :smile2:


----------



## flarf

@HenDoggy heck ya add me! im listening to music at all times and always looking for new things


----------



## Three Nines Fine

I didn't realize LastFm had a social media angle to it. I just signed up. I could use more exposure to music.

http://www.last.fm/user/ThreeNinesFine


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl

I don't use it much but add me if you want:

http://www.last.fm/user/LemonTulip


----------



## Thanatar18

Imma post this here but not sure how well I match up to normal SAS tastes XD
http://www.last.fm/user/Thanatar18


----------



## Perkins

anti-socialsocialite said:


> http://www.last.fm/user/M0r3No1s3Pl3as3
> 
> If we have any sort of compatibility then feel free to add me.


Out of the 2-3 last pages I've looked at you're the only one who ranks 'VERY HIGH' with me. I think I'll add you.


----------



## Amphoteric

-


----------



## anti-socialsocialite

Perkins said:


> Out of the 2-3 last pages I've looked at you're the only one who ranks 'VERY HIGH' with me. I think I'll add you.


Hey, thanks for the add! MBV, the Smiths, Nirvana, we'll get along spiffingly.


----------



## MurkyPurple

http://www.last.fm/user/murkypurple


----------



## deuss

http://www.last.fm/user/breatheoutart


----------



## sweetSacrifice

heres mine http://www.last.fm/user/arnab321


----------



## aquariusrising

They butchered last.fm I deleted both accounts. Good stuff was taken away.


----------



## Mc Borg

http://www.last.fm/user/waffleypancake
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Onomatopoeia

https://www.last.fm/user/EpiclyUnepic


----------



## mt moyt

add me if we have good compatibility! https://www.last.fm/user/deonFM


----------



## mt moyt

HenDoggy said:


> Just opened an account a couple days ago. Feel free to add me! Still need to do quite a bit more scrobbling. http://www.last.fm/user/BirthInReverse


yo im gonna add you on lastfm, if you dont mind, we have super compatibility


----------



## Schmetterling

It's been a long time since the last time I added anything there, but here it is:
www.last.fm/user/schmetterlingmx


----------



## cak

https://www.last.fm/user/Asian_Obsessed


----------

